# ecigs and berlin



## sabrefm1 (22/10/15)

so i had the exp of travelling to jhb from cpt with my ecig no issues at all. now the problem comes in when flying overseas. does anyone have exp with overseas flights and ecigs esp berlin.


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> so i had the exp of travelling to jhb from cpt with my ecig no issues at all. now the problem comes in when flying overseas. does anyone have exp with overseas flights and ecigs esp berlin.


Paging @Tom


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/10/15)

@Tom you have been summoned.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/15)

Also more info here...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-gear-confiscated.t14554/


----------



## Tom (23/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Paging @Tom





SamuraiTheVapor said:


> @Tom you have been summoned.




there are no issues in Germany whatsoever. There is a huge vaping scene here, estimated at up to 3 million vapers. They might have a look at your hand baggage, because it could be something else....but there are no questions asked usually. Well informed peeps here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MJ INC (23/10/15)

The vaping scene in Europe is pretty big. France and Germany in particular are two countries with a great vaping community so have fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (23/10/15)

thanks guys, so as long as i have a straight flight im fine


----------

